# Majestic 36BDVR pilot assembly question



## Cheers (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello. I would like to replace the pilot assembly on a Majestic 36BDVR. I have the manual but when I try to get the part number for the assembly, there are 4 different part numbers listed. There are 2 basic assemblies listed with a designators of RN or RP and EN or EP. Not sure if the N or P stands for Natural Gas vs Propane or not. The first diagram looks similar to what I can see in my fireplace, part numbers SIT TOP CONVERTIBLE RN or SIT TOP CONVERTIBLE RP. The second part listed (which I don't think looks the same) says SIT TOP CONVERTIBLE EN or SIT TOP CONVERTIBLE EP. Any ideas on which would be the correct part? Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2020)

Have you tried here?






						Majestic : eReplacementParts.com
					

Get your Majestic today with diagrams, accessories and repair advice from eReplacementParts! Worldwide shipping, no hassle returns.




					www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Cheers (Dec 26, 2020)

I did look at that site but my issue is I can't tell which one I need to order. My manual lists 4 different parts for a pilot assembly. The one that website shows fits my model but so do 3 other ones. Still trying to find out what RN, RP, EN, EP mean.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2020)

Can you post a pic of the pilot assembly that's in there now?


----------



## Cheers (Dec 26, 2020)

Unfortunately, this is the best picture I can get as everything is still assembled. If this is not good enough, I will post another one once I open up the fireplace.

Also attaching a picture of what I found on Amazon. The part number matches one of the ones in my manual and looks the same. Any opinions?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 27, 2020)

Cheers said:


> Unfortunately, this is the best picture I can get as everything is still assembled. If this is not good enough, I will post another one once I open up the fireplace.
> 
> Also attaching a picture of what I found on Amazon. The part number matches one of the ones in my manual and looks the same. Any opinions?
> 
> ...


Go for it.  As long as you have a Nova SIT valve, it'll work. 
Just changed one out for a buddy of mine.
Unfortunately, his valve was also bad. 
20 year old Majestic basic builder box.


----------



## Cheers (Dec 27, 2020)

Frustrating thing about this parts list is that it's a little confusing (to me) about which valve I have. I do believe it's part 12a, which says SIT 820 valve (see attached picture). But it doesn't specify Nova SIT. Also, it's a 20 year old Majestic basic builder box so who knows if the valve is bad. The DC voltage at the thermopile with no load says about 370 mV. Under load, it drops to almost zero. Everything I read says that means defective thermopile. If that's the case I think it's time to replace the whole assembly. One last question, is the "N" for Natural Gas and the "P" for Propane? Thanks a lot for all of your input.


----------



## Millbilly (Dec 27, 2020)

How does your pilot flame look


----------



## Cheers (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm not an expert on pilot flames but I'll give my best description. It's mostly a blue flame but it flickers a little and when it flickers parts of the flame turn orange. It also doesn't look perfectly uniform. Meaning, the circle of flame on the pilot looks a little bit uneven. Not sure if that makes any sense.


----------



## Cheers (Dec 27, 2020)

So, when I looked at the valve, I saw a set screw labeled "pilot". I turned the screw a 1/4 turn counter clockwise and now the fireplace lights right up. Could a little adjustment on the pilot make that much of a difference?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 27, 2020)

Cheers said:


> So, when I looked at the valve, I saw a set screw labeled "pilot". I turned the screw a 1/4 turn counter clockwise and now the fireplace lights right up. Could a little adjustment on the pilot make that much of a difference?


Yep. Try to get the TP to 550 mV with the burner off.
Should be 220-ish with the burner on.
The valve can be checked with ALL wiring removed. Read across the TP & TH terminals with the multimeter set to Ohms.
Should be reading 2.25 Ohms & holding steady...


----------



## Millbilly (Dec 27, 2020)

Your pilot assembly is a sit break apart. From time to time you can remove the clip and pull the pilot hood off then remove the pilot orifice with an allen wrench. Clean with pipe cleaner and steel wool and reassemble.


----------



## Cheers (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you both for your help and information. I have the TP reading about 500 mV and close to 200 under load. It starts every time now. Also, thanks for the information regarding the valve and also how to clean the pilot. I will be doing that over the next week or so. But for now, my fireplace is working well. Thanks again for taking the time to respond to me.


----------



## Cheers (Jan 8, 2021)

Good evening. Today I replaced the pilot assembly in my Majestic fireplace. Assembly included thermocouple, thermopile, ignitor and pilot. The job went well and the fireplace works perfectly. But I have one last question. My voltage now from the thermopile is higher than before, which makes sense. It's over 700mV without a load. The pilot flame is larger and the thermopile is actually glowing red. Is this ok? Do I need to turn down the pilot? Like I said, the fireplace works like new. I just want to make sure the "glowing" is ok. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 8, 2021)

700mV is too high & will cause premature Thermopile failure.
Look at the front of the valve. There is a pilot adjustment screw.
Turn the burner off.
Connect your meter to the TP & TH-TP terminals & turn the
screw with a slotted screw driver & watch your meter.
Turning it in or out will move the readings up or down.
Turn the mV down to about 550mV & let it stabilize.
Turn the burner ON & watch the mV. T
he reading should drop to about 220mv...


----------



## Cheers (Jan 8, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> 700mV is too high & will cause premature Thermopile failure.
> Look at the front of the valve. There is a pilot adjustment screw.
> Turn the burner off.
> Connect your meter to the TP & TH-TP terminals & turn the
> ...


That's exactly what I was afraid of. I will adjust accordingly. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------

